

Scientists Develop "Intelligent" Coffee Mug - JacobAldridge
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,643702,00.html

======
pbhj
It's industrial design or product engineering, not science. They applied a
known system of using "phase change material" to regulate the normalisation of
the temperature of the contents of a vessel, in this case coffee/beer in a
mug/stein.

Interesting though.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I started to try to write something deploring the incessant use of the word
"intelligent" to things that are basically a good implementation of a clever
idea, but gave up.

Your point is exactly right. The coffee mug isn't intelligent in any sense,
it's the result of clever insight, followed by excellent implementation.

